

Announcing the Juju Web UI - fingerprinter
http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/10/16/announcing-the-juju-web-ui/

======
lukeholder
The title makes it sound like a new web UI framework. This seems to be a web
app GUI for the ubuntu juju devops package.

~~~
tapan_pandita
And to people who know what juju is, it sounds exactly like what its intention
is. You wouldn't be confused if the title was "The new Chrome UI" or something
of the sort.

------
aschwo
Having worked on node-graph UIs in the past and used software that relies on
this metaphor, it's a dangerous thing to not build in undo/redo support. It's
too easy to delete an edge, and spend a bunch of time trying to redo your
work. That really pisses off users.

Also, not giving the edges of the graph a direction is a problem -- it's hard
to quickly grasp what the 'result' node should be. Ditto for not using fixed-
position plugs on the nodes: input plugs should be at the top, outputs at the
bottom (or left and right).

In the end, I'm not sure who this is for: if you just want to click a button
to deploy some services, it's doubtful that you'll want to muck around with
wiring up nodes; and if you're putting these packages together, it'll probably
be faster to just use a text editor.

~~~
pajju
what's the tool they've used to build the UI front-end? Looks nice.

------
sergiotapia
What does it do? And what is used for?

~~~
jcastro
juju is a cloud service orchestration tool.

So basically you search in the box for the service you want (Hadoop, haproxy,
memcached, postgresql, and so on) and click deploy and then an instance
launches with that service on AWS/HP Cloud/OpenStack. You then connect them
and basically model your deployment via the web interface.

Then when you want to horizontally scale you just add units to the service.

Sorry that wasn't clear in the blog post, I was mostly targetting existing
users and totally forgot to explain what it does: <http://juju.ubuntu.com>

~~~
nodesocket
Founder of <http://commando.io> here - Really cool interface. We are doing
some of the same sort of things to help with orchestration of servers.
Currently we are using `libssh2` via a PHP module, but switching to a
sparkling new node.js interface for the SSH and SCP connections and executions
shortly.

~~~
mpdehaan2
This seems to be more like a Rundeck to me, i.e. parallel script dispatch?

Idempotent models are kind of important when managing systems in production
environments as systems can be in heterogenous states and well, scripts fail.
Part of the goal should be to get out of the practice of writing scripts.

------
pajju
Excellent tool to visualize the Tech Stack.

What's the tool they've used to build the UI front-end? Looks very smooth.

------
rizky05
Your logo is similar to stumbleupon

------
D9u
Another UI which ignores mobile devices that have small screens?

~~~
tapan_pandita
Yes, because devops roam around designing their architectures on 3.5" screens.

~~~
steevdave
Mobile isn't just 3.5" displays. And some of us DO need to log in and do
things while we are on the go, we don't get to sit at a coffee shop and whip
out our MacBook Air every time there is an issue.

